# bass trap question



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have all 4 corners trapped. So my question is should I be trapping where the side walls meet the ceiling? Or is that hardly worth all the work and extra expense and effort.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Rich.

There are no hard fast rules for this type of thing. There are just too many variables. In general, it's very difficult to get too much bass control. That said, depending on HOW and WHAT you used to do the absorbtion, it may not support any more. There are also variables such as room usage, furnishings, room construction, how many people, etc.

Can you post some additional info so we can get a better idea of what's happening?

Bryan


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

The only scientific thing I can come up with is after trapping all the corners with johns mayville fluffy **** (2' X 4' batts- 10" thick), I can walk around to all the corners and at the listening position with an spl meter and I am within 1-3db everywhere in the room. I used to have a null at 28 and 31hz and peaks at 45 and 50hz now I am within 2-3db throughout. But when I reach the spl meter above my head it reads 7-9db more than at ear level. So using what I have learned with the corners I assume that by trapping the ceiling It should bring some of the bass at the ceiling down to me and completly flatten out the frequencies?? Its not putting up insulation thats the work.... it covering the **** things up so it looks good that gets ya :>)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are only having problems up high - don't bother - you don't listen there - seriously. The only places that matter is where you listen. I'll take a peak/dip at other places to be smooth where it counts. Sometimes when you kill something like that, you can actually cause problems as it may be helping to cancel a different problem at your listening position.

Bryan


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

sweet. Thanks for the info, you just saved me a headache....and perhaps my marriage. Have a good new year.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> The only scientific thing I can come up with is after trapping all the corners with johns mayville fluffy **** (2' X 4' batts- 10" thick), I can walk around to all the corners and at the listening position with an spl meter and I am within 1-3db everywhere in the room. I used to have a null at 28 and 31hz and peaks at 45 and 50hz now I am within 2-3db throughout. But when I reach the spl meter above my head it reads 7-9db more than at ear level. So using what I have learned with the corners I assume that by trapping the ceiling It should bring some of the bass at the ceiling down to me and completly flatten out the frequencies?? Its not putting up insulation thats the work.... it covering the **** things up so it looks good that gets ya :>)


You got any pics of how you used the batts????
I'm trying to decide how to do my corners....
Whether to use batts such as yours or order Roxul & Make "super chunks"
Buying local would be better & I can't go all the way up the 2 back corners because of surround placement. But, I can go all the way up front right corner. And really don't have a way to place one in front left. Door is open 90% of the time....
I don't have a pic of front corners, but wall leads to "off set" doorway on the left.
How effective would traps be if I leave door open most of time anyway???
Tight room - 11.5x11.5x8 w/ small entry offset from door.....


----------

